# Woo Hoo Sig 2022!!



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I did it! I did it! I've had my eye on one of these for a while. Almost did it last night at Academy Sports but my wife dragged me out the front door by the ear. Ouch! Well, while she was out buying groceries this morning I hightailed it back over there, made the purchase and got back home before she did. (he-he). Oh man am I gonna pay for this. Anyway it was very reasonable at $499.00. What a deal. It came with two 15 round mags, a lock, two cleaning brushes and gun oil. I'm so excited..... and scared at the same time. Wish me luck.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS for the purchase, and GOOD LUCK explaining that to the wife...I had my eyes on the 2022 for a while..I wanted to trade in my SIG P6 and put some cash on it to get it..However, 2 thins happened that are delaying my purchase of the 2022:
1. The gun shop tried to take advantage of me and offered me a redicilous price on the SIG P6, so humiliating that I just put the gun in my case and alked away without any word..Trying to teach them a lesson and avoiding confrontation.
2. Today my wife went to the range with me for the very first time ever and shot all my guns..The 2 that she liked the best were the SIG P6 and the XDM9..So I will keep th SIG P6 for now.

So bottom line, the 2022 is a nice gun and it is on my wish list..Sorry for the deviation, Once again congratulations..That 2022 looks like a child of a SIG P226 and an XDM..ENJOY Dougsboy.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy. If you don't mind me asking, why do you want to trade the P6? That's a fine weapon I'd like to own. I know what you mean about the dealers insulting offers. They never offer a fair price for anything. Have you thought about any gun classifides? You usually can get a decent price from individuals. In any case good luck to you.


----------



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

Tis easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.:smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish you luck. I purchased my AR almost two years ago now without my wife's consent and I still get shit about it every now and then.

And congrats on joining the Sig club.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023

It's a great gun, I was shooting one earlier today, a 9mm.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Dougsboy said:


> Thanks Jimmy. If you don't mind me asking, why do you want to trade the P6? That's a fine weapon I'd like to own..


Well, I had my eyes on the SIG 2022 pro..and I fell in love with it for so many reasons..However, my budget is short, and to make room for the 2022, I decided to sacrifice my SIG P6 to get the 2022..I was almost ready to make that mistake and thanks to the greedy gunshop owner who gave me a low offer on the P6..I needed that shock treatment..I love my P6..So I will resolve this issue by saving for the 2022 and keep my P6 around..Everytime I thing I came that close to selling my P6 sends the chills thru my spine..Oh my God, I would have regretted that decision for years to come..

But that 2022 is AWWSSOMME..!! Tell us when you shoot it how it feels..


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice I want one....


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

jimmy said:


> .So I will resolve this issue by saving for the 2022 and keep my P6 around..


my philosophy is why have one gun, when you can wait and have two?

congrats on the new purchase! looks great! hope it shoots just a great! and good luck with the lady :watching:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> my philosophy is why have one gun, when you can wait and have two?
> 
> :


hi rccola712, my problem is with the "Waiting" portion of the equation..I am still weak with waiting, and this has caused me lots of problems in the past...I have to learn how to wait..In the mean time I have to convince myself that the 2022's are going no where, and eventually it will join the SIG P6 and the 226 in my SIG collection in about 5 months..may be a good christmas gift to myself by December...:smt083


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

jimmy said:


> hi rccola712, my problem is with the "Waiting" portion of the equation..I am still weak with waiting, and this has caused me lots of problems in the past...I have to learn how to wait..In the mean time I have to convince myself that the 2022's are going no where, and eventually it will join the SIG P6 and the 226 in my SIG collection in about 5 months..may be a good christmas gift to myself by December...:smt083


Hey Jimmy, I too suffer from the same thing. No telling how much money I have lost over the years from the " not wanting to wait disease". Sig manufactured a lot of the Sig Pro Series so I'm sure you will be able to acquire one in the next several months.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Jimmy, keep the P6, because you'll regret selling it later. That's what I did when I got my SP2022, and now I have the best of both worlds, a classic and a modern Sig.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Sig! That's a great price too! Let's hope the wife doesn't use it one you!


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

KS Trekker said:


> Nice Sig! That's a great price too! Let's hope the wife doesn't use it one you!


Whoa!! Didn't think of that.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

KS Trekker said:


> Nice Sig! That's a great price too! Let's hope the wife doesn't use it one you!


Never teach women how to shoot!! ....we need to stick together on this.:anim_lol:


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Congrats on the Sig, now if you have extra room in the doghouse I might need someplace to lay my head. A P-226 NAVY version is gonna get me in trouble:blah:

J.R.


----------

